# 21st birthday alone



## platinumb (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, Just have something on my mind. My birthday is coming up soon and wanted to ask some of ya's how to spend your birthday by yourself? Im away from home and dont have many friends due to being quiet and very to myself. I would like to do something but im not sure what. I asked some people at work to maybe come out for supper with me but I was declined by so many, I just sort of gave up. Maybe ill just buy a cake and rent a movie by myself? I would like a friend or two but they are all busy they say. If any one has some tips please let me know!! I look forward to hearing from anyone..


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Go out to a bar and get a few free birthday shots. Maybe even find a kind altruistic soul who will give you a special 21st birthday surprise!


----------



## stuckinarut (Feb 1, 2014)

Come on here and we can all have a party with you! lol I spent my 21st birthday on my own it was fine to be honest, not as bad as I expected but then again birthdays ain't really my thing. Maybe if your friends you want out are busy on that day can't you have your birthday on another day and on your actual birthday buy yourself a cake and rent a movie. So you get you time and can spend time with friends for it as well  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## platinumb (Jan 12, 2014)

Both help alot thanks!!


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

I spent my 21st birthday alone, was living on my own at that point. I had a few friends but I wasn't one to plan anything, especially for my own birthday. Quite honestly, I ended up getting a 30 pack of beer and sat around drinking way more of it than I care to admit.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I worked on my 21st but I did not care about it


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Testsubject said:


> Go out to a bar and get a few free birthday shots. Maybe even find a kind altruistic soul who will give you a special 21st birthday surprise!


During my loner years I would just work if I had work, then drink at home. I'd buy some stuff extra food, pig out on burgers, pizza.

This year I actually did something, 1st time in 8 years I was around girls on my Bday. I went to a strip club alone.

I wonder if by next bday I will have any girls I could say to...hey its my bday....and they would actually be happy for me.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I spent my 21st birthday like that. Only difference is that I had my parents close. The day I turned 22, I was really depressed (had been like that for a few months already). Stayed in bed until 2 PM, didn't want to celebrate my b-day. It seemed pointless, just another wasted year. Out of the blue, a friend of mine (only one I have), invited me to a party. So what the hell, I go there. First party I've been to. 

Anyways, things started out really slow. It was about 8 girls and 4 guys. I mainly kept to myself during the first hour or so because of my SA. Then, I start getting drunk and my world overturns. Strangely, I'm not this awkward ugly shy kid anymore. Just an ugly kid. I start chatting with most of the girls. Hell, I even get a few hugs around which is more action than I've ever gotten in my life (22 year old kissless virgin. Was hugless, not anymore ).

In the end, don't give up and try to do something. Even hitting a bar alone doesn't seem like a bad idea like another poster mentioned. My birthday started out as one of the worst, most depressing birthdays I had ever lived, and it turned out as the most exciting one to date. 

Good luck!


----------

